# Looking for 2 queens.



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr.Beeman said:


> 2 Mated queens would be great. The sooner the better. lol


Call Koehnen or Olivarez in California.


----------



## JMat (Jan 18, 2012)

BeeCurious said:


> Call Koehnen or Olivarez in California.


Called Koehnen a couple weeks ago and they were sold out of queens but Olivarez had some and they shipped them right out and so far she's turning out to be an excellent layer.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I sent you a PM. We still have a few queens available. Actually we endeavor to produce queens year-'round, and, most seasons, are able to. Only during very cold winters, when drones are eliminated, does successful queen mating become difficult.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

how early in the year will you have queens Joseph?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I am a small producer, but working to expand. I try to have a few queens, available, all year 'round, but I usually begin producing larger crops in mid March - early April.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

You can try Velbert on here or at http://www.vlwbeequeens.com/apps/profile/69696649/ He as some nice queens too.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you still looking for queens?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just got back to the comp. I have 3 cut outs scheduled. Surely I should be lucky enough to get ONE! lol
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

hawaii sells queens year round I think!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good to go with the Queen situation for now. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Good to go with the Queen situation for now. Thanks for all the replies!


So.... where did your queens come from, the cut-outs?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yes. The cut outs and combines.


----------

